# Question about complex carbs?



## Chimp (Jan 7, 2004)

When counting complex carbs, should you subtract out the carbs from dietary fiber as well as sugar?

Example if total carbs is 20g, carbs from dietary fiber is 5g and carbs from sugar is 5g then is the correct total for complex carbs 10g?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 8, 2004)

That would be correct I believe, but I just count them all. I try to avoid a lot of sugars except in my post workout shake. Remember that all carbs turn into glucose eventually, just at different times.


----------

